# ls1 turbo



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

can you use the truck manifolds for twin turbo set up on the 04 gto if so what year of truck and what size engine thanks just pm me


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt it being that turbo kits are custom built for each model car.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah I hear alot of people use them backwards on the engine on the 97 to 02 engines ls1


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

this might be a better question for LS1tech.com since people with all different cars are on there.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah thats the problem someone with a corvette will tell me they will fit Id like to get an answer from someone who has done it on a gto to take my guess work out of it if the header pipes wasnt a pain to take of it wouldnt be so bad took me an hour to change the exhaust manfolds off and change them out .


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would assume they aren't interchangable. If your going turbo, the kits should come with everything you need...

Plus with the kinda of power a turbo build would give, using stock manifolds would be a waste anyway.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Link for the APS kit shows ya what it looks like;
APS Intercooled Twin Turbo Pontiac GTO/Holden Monaro - LS1 & LS2 Engines

The STS kit uses the stock manifolds and most of the stock exhaust plumbing because they are rear mounted blowers.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

if all the sts kits use stock manifolds why cant you use truck manifolds and turn them around


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

740tank said:


> if all the sts kits use stock manifolds why cant you use truck manifolds and turn them around


Why would you want to use truck manifolds and/or turn them to have the outlet face forward? The benefit of an STS set-up, is locating the blower outside the engine bay in cooler air, and utilizing the boost air plumbing run to act as an intercooler before reaching the intake to increase the charge air density...


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

personaly i dont like the rear mount turbo do to alot of oiling problems not to mintion use loose to much heat going back to turbos thus loosing a lot of power thats why truck manifolds was a thought when you have lee howie as your next door neighbor and he says it will give you problems you tend to listen.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

740tank said:


> can you use the truck manifolds for twin turbo set up on the 04 gto if so what year of truck and what size engine thanks just pm me





740tank said:


> personaly i dont like the rear mount turbo do to alot of oiling problems not to mintion use loose to much heat going back to turbos thus loosing a lot of power thats why truck manifolds was a thought *when you have lee howie as your next door neighbor and he says it will give you problems you tend to listen*.


Yes, there's some line loss on the turbine end, which is some what compensated by drawing in cooler intake air on the blower side, when installed on a last gen GTO. Both systems (STS and APS) have +/- points to consider when planning a build goal to achieve. As do, personal preference and wallet thickness. 

Still not following the truck manifold thought train your neighbor put you onto.... simply because our GTO's don't have the same underhood space to play with like Vettes have and the APS kit comes complete if the tail pipe whistler doesn't do it for ya. Also wondering, if Lee Howie is your neighbor and providing you with build advise... why TF would you be looking for 2nd opinions on here?

Example, Howie's very impressive 84.









Example, size turbo's I've worked on.









Example, engine they provide boost air to.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wholey Big Block Batman!!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Wholey Big Block Batman!!!


LOL... nothing like needing a ladder to mic a cylinder wall.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

the genTT kit swaps the manifolds around, a lot of custom TT setups are the same way


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

bondosGTO said:


> the genTT kit swaps the manifolds around


Thanks for the enlightenment..... found this, and I now see how turned around manifold plumbing fits underhood on the goat.

LS1 Turbo - Pontiac GTO Series Gen-TT


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

> Still not following the truck manifold thought train your neighbor put you onto.... simply because our GTO's don't have the same underhood space to play with like Vettes have and the APS kit comes complete if the tail pipe whistler doesn't do it for ya. Also wondering, if Lee Howie is your neighbor and providing you with build advise... why TF would you be looking for 2nd opinions on here


[Not dissagreing with Lee trying to find a way to put twin turbos up front instead of in the rear with out buying the entire kit. that was a pretty sweet corvette huh 0-60 in 1.12 sec in 54 ft. 6.87 in the 1/4 mile thats smokin


----------

